# Kann ich mit Fireworks 2 maskieren oder freistellen?



## DJTrancelight (14. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

ein Freund hat mir gesagt, dass es ganz einfach ist mehrere Fotos in Flash MX einzubauben, die er vorher mit Fireworks MX maskiert hat. 

Wir haben das mit Photoshop 6 ausprobiert, jedoch kann ich nicht direkt die Bilder von PS  auf die Flash MX Bühne ziehen. Anscheinend geht das nur mit Fireworks.
D.h. ich brächte nur diese Funktion - maskieren in Fireworks und würde mir deshalb dieses Paket hier bei Ebay bestellen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170070434595&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:DE:11

Wie ihr seht, handelt es sich hier um Fireworks 2. Deshalb meine Frage, ob ich mit Fireworks 2 auch schon maskieren kann und der direkte Import über drag & drop klappt, oder es erst bei einer späteren Version möglich ist?

Oder gibt es sonst noch Alternativen?

Es ist nämlich ziemlich nervig von PS die Grafiken zuerst zu speichern und dann in Flash MX in die Bibliothek zu importieren 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## akrite (14. Januar 2007)

...vielleicht solltest Du erst mal erzählen was Du mit den Bildern genau machen willst, denn mit Flash geht wirklich schon eine ganze Menge - nur bevor Du Dir Software kaufst, die schon einige Jahre alt ist...
Vielleicht reichen ja auch die Trialversion (30 Tage) der aktuellen Version von Fireworks.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,
also Flash selbst hatt ja auch eine integrierte Maskierfunktion. Dort Maskierst du über eine Maskenebene ähnlich wie in PS.
Die Frage ist jetzt halt wirklich was genau du machen möchtest.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DJTrancelight (14. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute und vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!

Es ist ja so, dass die ganzen tollen Spezialeffekte und 3-D Animationen in Flash-Filmen nicht wie von mir fälschlich angenommen komplette Videos (mpeg, avi) sind, sondern Einzelbild-Animationen. Und wenn so eine Animation z.B. 25 Bilder hat (Wie in einem Daumenkino), so ist da viel Kleinarbeit mit Masken angesagt. Jedoch komme ich in Flash MX mit den vorhandenen Werkzeugen nicht so zurecht.

Deshalb meine Frage 

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2007)

Beschreib doch mal genau was du eigentlich in Flash machen willst. Vielleicht können wir dir helfen das auch ohne neues Programm zu realisieren.

Gruß


----------



## DJTrancelight (15. Januar 2007)

Hihi, also es geht um die generelle Sache, also jetzt nicht für ein Projekt, sondern auch für die Zukunft.

Als Beispiel die Explosion gleich am Anfang des Trailers
http://www.rfn-records.de/html/rgxtrailer.html

oder wer kennt ihn nicht?  

http://www.derbauer.de/index1.html
Mir ist klar, dass ich nicht in 1000 Jahren auch nur annähernd an ihn herankomme, aber
mir wurde gesagt, dass er den Button in der Mitte (wenn auf Media geklickt wurde) auch aus vielen gerenderten Einzelbildern besteht und diese einzeln als Schlüsselbilder in Flash importiert wurden. Nun ja, mir steht Cinema 4D V5 SE zur Verfügung und könnte praktisch auch kleine Animationen erstellen, nur müßte ich jedes einzelne Bild für Flash vom Hintergrund befreien. Mit Fireworks MX geht dies anscheinend ziemlich gut und das beste an der Sache ist, dass man sein vom Hintergrund befreites Bild via drag n drop in Flash legen kann. Und genau um das geht es bei mir.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Tipps.
Schöne Grüße 
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Januar 2007)

Ich weis nicht wie es mit Cinema4D aussieht.
Aber zumindest in 3Ds Max kann ich eine Animation auch als PNGs mit Halbtransparenz speichern. Diese kann man ohne Probleme in Flash importieren, und was beim Rendern transparent war, wird es dann auch in Flash sein.

Ich denke doch mal das C4D das auch kann. Da muss man dann auch nichtmehr den Umweg über Photoshop gehen.
Ansonsten kann PS 6 auch halbtransparente PNGs erstellen? Hab mich damit zur PS6 Zeit nie auseinandergesetzt. 
Aber viele der "tollen Effekte" von DerBauer kann man auch in recht simpel in PS erstellen 

Hatte dazu mal Tutorials geschrieben, die sind aber mitsamt meinen Beispielen, von welchen ich dir eins hochladen wollte, anscheinend vor längerer Zeit verschwunden 

Greetinx Andy


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,
also mit Cinema 4D V5 SE kann man auch große Animationen machen  .
Du kannst auch mit Cinema direkt swf rendern (solange du natürlich hast du heir beschränkungen was die Texturen betrifft), das müßte auch schon mit der 5er gehen (ich hoffe ich irre mich jetzt nicht). Oder eben wie DJ Teac schon sagte einfach eine Bild-Sequenz rendern. Aber ich würd dir trotzdem mal raten sich die MAskenfunktion von Flash anzuschauen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## DJTrancelight (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr beiden,

leider mutet ihr meinem alten Cinema 4D v5 SE zu viel zu 

Ich kann weder ein Film als swf speichern, noch Einzelbilder als png.
Ich habe nur TIFF, BMP, JPG - und AVI QuicktimeVR  zur Verfügung - mehr leider nicht.

Klar kann ich aus Photoshop heraus png-Dateien abspeichern und dann in Flash importieren, aber mit Fireworks MX brauch ich das unnötige Speichern eines Bildes nicht durchführen, weil man es da direkt in Flash rüberziehen kann.

@DirtyWorld - Hast du mir ein richtig gutes Tutorial, wo das mit dem Maskieren in Flash gut erklärt ist? Ich weiß wie man Masken in Flash macht, aber habe bis jetzt immer nur Kreise und Ovale benötigt. Bei so 3-D-Geschichten muss ich mit einem Lasso-Werkzeug oder Pfaden arbeiten.

Ich mein das Fireworksangebot bei Ebay kostet 10 EUR und ein HTML-Editor ist ja auch dabei, nur sollte das mit dem Maskieren und importieren auch in Fireworks 2 gehen, sonst wäre es natürlich unbrauchbar...

@Andy
Echt schade, dass deine Tutorials weg sind! Hast du sie nicht mehr bei dir auf deiner Platte? Ich mein jetzt nicht Vinyl  

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob Flash bei Tiffs Alphakanäle unterstützt aber sonst könntest du das Format verwenden.
Also in Flash kannst du natürlich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug auch komplexere Pfade erstellen.
Leider weiß ich nicht ob Fireworks 2 die gewünschten Funktionen unterstütz. Ich hab Fireworks noch nie gemocht (Naja Geschmackssache). 
Und Dreamweaver 2 kannste echt in die Tonne kicken das würd ich mir nicht zulegen. Die Software ist von 1999/2000.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DJTrancelight (15. Januar 2007)

Hi DirtyWorld,

mit Dreamweaver hast du recht. Ich würde mir das auch nicht zulegen, wenn da Dreamweaver MX draufstehen würde  Es geht nichts über einen selbst geschriebenen Quellcode. Es soll da ja eine Vollversion von HomeSite 4.0 dabei sein, was ganz nützlich sein könnte wenn ich im kommerz. Bereich arbeite....


----------

